# Thrusting Wedge



## MJS (Oct 10, 2007)

Over at Kenpotalk, there was a discussion on the technique Parting Wings.  The discussion centered on the nature of the attack and whether or not it is possible to 'part' the arms as described in the technique.  

I thought I'd start another discussion on the technique Thrusting Wedge, seeing that it is also listed as a push technique, as well as moving your hands between your opponents.  

So, my questions are as follows:

Is this technique in fact designed for a 2 hand high push?

Is it possible to 'wedge' your hands between your opponents?

What modifications, if any, need to be made to this technique?


----------



## Big Don (Oct 10, 2007)

MJS said:


> Is this technique in fact designed for a 2 hand high push?


 That is how I was taught it. 





> Is it possible to 'wedge' your hands between your opponents?


 You gotta be fast, but, it is possible. If your attacker's hands are pushing in a natural fashion, basically shoulder width apart, it will work. If your attacker's hands are very close together, you might need to do something else.


> What modifications, if any, need to be made to this technique?


It feels like it needs a kick to the groin or knee, after the eye poke, just prior to the elbow, at least it does to me...


----------



## SL4Drew (Oct 10, 2007)

I believe, that just like Parting Wings, you can think of the default attack in two ways. You can think of it as you were surprised by the first push and the attacker proceeds with a second (and perhaps more aggressive) push. Or you can view it as single push that you manage to become aware of before its execution. For all the reasons stated on KT, I think the former is the better training scenerio.

I would also say, yes, you can 'wedge' their arms. But you seem to describe the 'wedge' as a verb. I don't think of it that way. For me, you aren't so much wedging your arms, as the end result of your movement appears like a wedge. To reference another KT discussion, it's like the 'leap' in Leaping Crane. Neither accurately describes the action, just the appearence of the action.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 10, 2007)

My question is, why is wedging considered difficult? In either tech?
Sean


----------



## MJS (Nov 3, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this back up for discussion.  I can't imagine a technique like this can be discussed in a handful of posts, when the Parting Wings thread on KT went on for pages.

It seems to me that there was quite a bit focused on the 'parting' of the hands in PW, so considering TW is also for a push and in a sense, we're still 'parting' the hands with this technique.....


TOD brought up an interesting point...why is it considered difficult in either technique? Well, why is it?


----------



## Jeff Harvey (Dec 2, 2007)

Though, I've only recently learned this technique, I feel I can help a little.

Is this technique in fact designed for a 2 hand high push?

I was taught that this technique could be against either a high 2 handed push, or an attempted 2 handed choke.

Is it possible to 'wedge' your hands between your opponents?

Although "wedge" serves as a synonym for the way your hands appear, yes you can wedge your attackers arms open.   This is accomplished by first lifting  your hands in a "swimming" motion between the attacker's arms, and then as your  dual 2 fingered eye poke transitions into a dual thumb gouge, your elbows should turn out just as you prepare for the 2 handed face rip, thus forcing your attacker's arms apart, creating a "wedge" effect. 

What modifications, if any, need to be made to this technique?[/quote]


I'm not sure the technique needs modification, but one thing that seems to get left out a lot when teaching is the 2 handed face rip I mentioned earlier.  Because the Concept of Motion for Blue is Speed, a lot of students don't realize or aren't taught the significance of this move.  The face rip is meant to cause the reaction of grabbing at the face, which then allows you to grab and pull the attacker's right hand, forcing them into your upward lifting elbow strike.

As I said before, I've only learned this technique a few weeks ago, but I hope this is helpful(and correct, Ha).


----------



## kenpofighter (Dec 5, 2007)

In one vertion, I was taught to strike with heel-palms to the clavicles after the eye  thrust.   This  also would  bring  both of their hands up, making it easy to grab the wrist.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 5, 2007)

Instructor Sharon used to throw a nasty hip check to the groin with the first upward thrust. Teaches the meaning of 'plastic', if you know what I mean. Instructor Dee has become very adept in that hip check, too.

This is never a fun technique to run in a line with the women in class.


----------

